# My first stuffed Fatties



## ellymae (Nov 28, 2010)

I will be the first to admit I am ahuge fan of the naked fatty. Just some good sausage with a littke smoke is a great addition to any breakfast plate, pot of beans, or pizza.

We went down to a hog cookoff a few weels ago and were treated to this...








Big AL had one bite and said - "I want to make that!" so off I went.

On my first try I made the mistake of layering everything out and rolling it jellyrole style.



















We were in charge of breakfast for a camping trip this weekend so we did them again, not using the jellyroll method. I made these Thursday and sliced them and reheated them on a griddle - they went over well... no surprise there.







I also did a couple of naked fatties for those were looking for something simpler.

Served them on mini bagels.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## marlin009 (Nov 28, 2010)

That's some fine lookin' vittles right there.


----------



## rdknb (Nov 28, 2010)

they both look GREAT


----------



## miamirick (Nov 28, 2010)

i say they both look damn good,  who cares about the roll,  they got the same innerds in em


----------



## ellymae (Nov 28, 2010)

miamirick said:


> i say they both look damn good,  who cares about the roll,  they got the same innerds in em


Yeah - the only "problem" with the jelly roll is that the bacon on the inside, although cooked, was wiggly. Not a deal breaker for me - I like my bacon wiggly.


----------



## sitkasmoker (Nov 29, 2010)

I think they both look great and the jelly roll style def has more eye appeal to it.  Maybe, doing the fattie with the guts jelly rolled and then the bacon wrapping around the outside would let it all crisp up.


----------

